# Sportbrille für 7 Dioptrien Kurzsichtigkeit?



## DerBergschreck (10. März 2010)

Gibts auch eine Sportbrille für Gläser mit 7 Dioptrien Kurzsichtigkeit?
Bisher habe ich leider nur welche für schwächere Sehfehler gefunden...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

Nicht wirklich 
Ich habe selbst -4.75/-5 und damit schon Probleme! Für die meisten Hersteller wie z.B. Rupp und Hubrach ist ab 4 oder 4.5 Dioptrien Sense. Manche Optiker machen es aber doch. Ich habe mir selbst auch mal Gläser für eine Rudy-Projekt Brille schleifen lassen. Das war erstens teuer und zweitens ein voller Reinfall. 
Bei etwas stärkeren Gläsern wird erstens der Rand sehr dick, da Sprotbrillen zwecks größerem Sehfeld meistens größere Gläser haben als normale Brillen. Das sieht dann unschön aus und ist ein bisschen schwierig mit einem Wechselglas-System zu vereinbaren, aber es ist machbar und hinnehmbar. Das größere Problem ist, dass bei der stärkeren Krümmung der Gläser in Sportbrillen es anscheinend ab einer bestimmten Sehstärke nicht mehr möglich zu sein scheint, das ganze "verzerrungsfrei" zu schleifen. Ich liege mit meiner Sehstärke ja nicht so weit über den Herstellerlimits, aber die Gläser die ich da bekommen habe, haben nach außen hin so stark verzerrt, dass ich quasi nur noch auf einen Punkt schauen konnte. Dadurch wurde mir dann auf der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Mtb gleich mal k***übel und ich habe mich beim ersten kleinen Schlagloch (mehr war es wirklich nicht!) hingelegt.

Für deine Sehstärke könnten höchstens noch Clip-Systeme taugen, wobei es hier auch ein paar Nachteile gibt wie z.B. das sehr eingeschränkte Sehfeld, stärkeres Beschlagen und dass es dahinter leicht mal sehr eng wird, so dass man mit den Wimpern dagegenkommt. Sowas habe ich auch mal probiert, und es war ein gleicher Reinfall wie die andere Brille 
Am besten du nimmst einfach gleich Kontaktlinsen und eine ganz normale Radbrille ohne Sehstärke. Das wird wesentlich billiger! Du solltest eben nur darauf achten, dass die Radbrille dann sehr gut sitzt und gegen den Fahrtwind abschließt, sonst kannst du mit Linsen schnell trockene Augen bekommen. Ansonsten meiner Erfahrung nach die beste und einzig sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (10. März 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe mitlerweile schon mehrere Systeme durch. Zur Zeit hab ich eine Sportbrille mit Clip, aber die reicht wegen  der Verzerrungen am Rand auch wirklich nur zum Rennradfahren. 
Fürs Mountainbiken nehm ich ne normale. Für den kommenden Sommer werd ich nochmal beim Optiker vorbei gehen und mal nach ner normalen Sonnenbrille gucken die etwas enger anliegt. Und mir da getönte Gläser einschleifen lassen. Mal gucken ob das klappt.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg77 (10. März 2010)

Kommen Kontaktlinsen nicht in Frage? Ich habe schon welche in dieser Stärke gesehen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei etwas stärkeren Gläsern wird erstens der Rand sehr dick, da Sprotbrillen zwecks größerem Sehfeld meistens größere Gläser haben als normale Brillen.



Ich meine jetzt Sportbrillen mit Einsätzen - da sind die Gläser viel kleiner und werden am Rand nicht so dick. Habe in der Stadt zufällig einen Optiker gefunden, der sich gut mit Sportbrillen auskennt. Resultat: wenn man Gläser mit einem höheren Brechungsindex nimmt (ist natürlich teurer), werden die Gläser im Extremfall nur halb so dick. Auf diesem Weg sind auch bis zu etwa 8 Dioptrien möglich. Interessant


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

Der Preis für den Spaß ist dann allerdings auch interessant 
Zu den Clip-Einsätzen hatte ich ja auch schon was geschrieben. Mir hat das auch nicht getaugt. Fürs Rennradeln geht das vielleicht noch, weil man da nicht so viel Rundumsicht haben muss, aber fürs Biken war das nix 

Nachtrag: der Optiker, der mir damals die Rudy-Project zurechtgeschustert hatte meinte auch, dass das alles ohne Probleme geht, und Verzerrungen kein Thema seien.


----------



## Murph (10. März 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt Sportbrillen mit Einsätzen - da sind die Gläser viel kleiner und werden am Rand nicht so dick. Habe in der Stadt zufällig einen Optiker gefunden, der sich gut mit Sportbrillen auskennt. Resultat: wenn man Gläser mit einem höheren Brechungsindex nimmt (ist natürlich teurer), werden die Gläser im Extremfall nur halb so dick. Auf diesem Weg sind auch bis zu etwa 8 Dioptrien möglich. Interessant



So so 
Ist wirklich interessant!
Hab jetzt mein neues Nasenfahrrad seit 2 Wochen,links -7.25,rechts -6.5!
Hab Gläser,sollen die besten sein,von Rupp und Hubrach,mit dem zweithöchsten Brechungsindex.(1.6 glaub ich)
Nur zur Info,meine Gläser sind am Rand ca. 6mm dick!
Wie gesagt bei einer "normalen" Brille.
Bei einer Radbrille müssten die Gläser ja noch weiter um den Kopf rum gehen!
Achja ein Glas hat bei mir 450 gekostet,allerdings Gleitsicht!

Ich werde mir jetzt auch wieder Kontaktlinsen und eine unkorrigierte Radbrille zulegen.
Mal sehen ev. Tageslinsen,braucht man nicht pflegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2010)

Hier sprechen -8 und -8,5 Diops 

Ich könnte ganz lapidar sagen....vergiss es mit der Sportbrille, schaff Dir Linsen an, ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen und bin auch erst durch das Biken drauf gekommen, mir welche zuzulegen.

Brille gibts getz nur noch Abends, um den Augen doch soviel Erholung wie möglich zuteil kommen zu lassen


----------



## CrossX (10. März 2010)

Aber alle die mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar kommen so wie ich zb haben in der Beziehung schon die Ar....karte. Leider


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber alle die mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar kommen so wie ich zb haben in der Beziehung schon die Ar....karte. Leider



Ich dachte auch, das ich nicht klar komme mit den Dingern...dieser Zustand hielt knapp 3 Wochen


----------



## Sonderzug (10. März 2010)

Willkommen im Club der Blindfische und Nach-Gehör-Fahrer! Leider gibt es für die wirklich Kurzsichtigen kein echte Sportbrille, also ohne Innenclip.

Ich habe die evil eye - also mit Innenclip - seit Jahren und wüsste nichts Besseres, allerdings gibt es ähnliche Lösungen auch von anderen Herstellern, es muss nicht Rodenstock sein. Hier kann der Optiker deines Vertrauens weiterhelfen. Kontaktlinsen habe ich auch. Zwischen den beiden muss man wählen:

Vorteil Innenclip
- da nah am Auge schaust du nicht auf den Rand
- auch hochbrechender Kunstoff möglich!
- Wechselscheiben, habe selbst drei ständig in Benutzung
- relativ günstig, auch bei Tausch einzelner Komponenten
Nachteile Innenclip
- beschlagen bei Regen bergauf unter Kapuze, da wechsel ich zur Normalen
- mann muss vier Gläser reinigen
- lange Wimpern könnten anstossen

Vorteil Kontaktlinsen
- beschlagen nie
- grosses Gesichtsfeld
- jede ungeschliffene Sportbrille verwendbar also viel Auswahl
Nachteil Kontaktlinsen
- eine Sportbrille gegen Sonne, Steine und Staub brauchst du zusätzlich
- wenn Staub aufgewirbelt unter die Linse gelangt sind die Schmerzen groß
- am Abend kratzen sie trocken auf dem Augapfel
- Reinigung je nach System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (10. März 2010)

Sonderzug schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der Blindfische und Nach-Gehör-Fahrer!



Bisher bin ich mipm Rennrad immer mit einem selbstgebauten Visier am Helm gefahren. Funktionierte gut und sah ziemlich professionell aus. Aber im Gelände gibts auch mal ne Schippe Schlamm von unten - da schützt eine Brille besser.

Wird wohl wieder ein Bastelprojekt: wie befestige ich die Scheiben einer Sportbrille an einer normalen Brille - warum gibt es *sowas* nicht zu kaufen? Habe auch schon eine Idee - mal sehen...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wird wohl wieder ein Bastelprojekt: wie befestige ich die Scheiben einer Sportbrille an einer normalen Brille - warum gibt es *sowas* nicht zu kaufen? Habe auch schon eine Idee - mal sehen...



da komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit 
wie soll das denn gehen? das konstrukt steht doch dann viel zu sehr vom kopf ab... wie soll das denn vor fahrtwind und dreck schützen können?


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2010)

Sonderzug schrieb:


> Nachteil Kontaktlinsen
> 
> - am Abend kratzen sie trocken auf dem Augapfel





Das kann man so pauschal aber nicht sagen, meine sind so durchlässig, das ich schon nen paar Mal vergessen habe, sie überhaupt drin zu haben und bin damit dann ins Bett


----------



## dre (11. März 2010)

Sonderzug schrieb:


> ...Ich habe die evil eye - also mit Innenclip - seit Jahren und wüsste nichts Besseres,...



... ich bin als bikender Maulwurf mit R -10,25 und L 10,75 unterwegs. Meine Evil Eye beschlägt aber nur, wenn ich kurz an der Ampel stehe und wirklich richtig am keuchen bin. Ich habe aber auch dieses obere "Polster" / Schaumstoffteildingsbums  demontiert.
Für mich die beste Brille für die die nix sehen tun. (Durfte viele Varianten und Typen probieren, da ein Freund Optiker ist und mich bei der Suche sehr unterstützt hat)
Sehr stabil, keine Zugluft hinter der Brille, viele Wechsegläser erhältlich, gut einstellbar für den individuellen Eierkopf, verschiedene Cilpvarianten erhältlich, einfach zerlegbar für gründliche Reinigung nach einem Schlammbad, gute Ersatzteilversorgung der Einzelteile. Ist allerdings auch ein teurer Spaß, würde sie mir aber immer wieder gönnen.
Über die Optik / den Style brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, dass liegt ja eh im Auge des Betrachters, sofern der überhaupt noch etwas sehen kann.


----------



## Platschus (11. März 2010)

Hallo Biker,

gibt es für die Adidas "Evil eye explorer" auch eine Möglichkeit von Gläsern in individueller Stärke mit *Selbsttönung* zu manierlichen Preisen.
Das Spektrum für die Absorbtion sollte auch zwischen 30-90% liegen und die Geschwindigkeit der Anpassung sollte auch ein Maximum des heutigen techn. Standes betragen. 
Aus Preisgründen würde ich gern die Adidas behalten, wäre aber auch von einer Specialized nicht abgeneigt.
Wer hat Tipp`s?


Gruß
Platschus


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> da komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit
> wie soll das denn gehen? das konstrukt steht doch dann viel zu sehr vom kopf ab... wie soll das denn vor fahrtwind und dreck schützen können?



Bei eine Sportbrille mit optischen Einsätzen haste doch auch zwei Scheiben vor dem Auge. Meine Idee funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man eine Brille mit relativ kleinen Gläsern hat. Mit ner grossen Brille müßte man sich dann eine riesige Panaoramascheibe davorsetzen - das wird dann in der Tat nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Bei eine Sportbrille mit optischen Einsätzen haste doch auch zwei Scheiben vor dem Auge. Meine Idee funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man eine Brille mit relativ kleinen Gläsern hat. Mit ner grossen Brille müßte man sich dann eine riesige Panaoramascheibe davorsetzen - das wird dann in der Tat nicht funktionieren.



Kleine Gläser sind das Eine...
Ich würde da aber vor allem ein Problem bei den Bügeln sehen. Normale Brillen sind ja meistens so geschnitten, dass die Gläser auf einer gedachten geraden Linie angeordnet sind. Selbst wenn die Gläser klein sind hast du deswegen immer noch die Bügel, die außen sehr weit abstehen. Bei Sportbrillen mit Clipeinsätzen ist das ja ein wenig anders gelöst. Da ist ja der Einsatz nur am Nasensteg befestigt.
Warum nimmst du denn eigentlich nicht gleich so eine Clipbrille? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass deine Selbstbastellösung billiger wird.


----------



## kreislaeufer (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

versucht es mal mit Rodenstock Sportbrillen, da ist auch bei hohen Fehlsichtigkeiten einiges möglich. Zum Beispiel mit der  			   			           R3175 / R 3176. Ansonsten gibt es bei UVEX und Alpina auch deutlich bessere Möglichkeiten der Verglasung.

Übrigens Rodenstock hat meiner Meinung nach die besten Sportbrillengläser im Angebot. www.rodenstock.de


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. März 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber alle die mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar kommen so wie ich zb haben in der Beziehung schon die Ar....karte. Leider



Naja wenn der Arzt sagt Linsen wären an sich ok muss man sich da dennoch einige Tage / Wochen durchquälen, bis man wirklich sagen kann, ob man mit denen nicht klar kommt.


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Arzt sagt Linsen wären an sich ok muss man sich da dennoch einige Tage / Wochen durchquälen, bis man wirklich sagen kann, ob man mit denen nicht klar kommt.



Jo, das stimmt wohl  Wie gesagt, bis das alles passte, einsetzen, rausnehmen, das Gefühl im Auge, die Umgewöhung des Auges was Trockenehit etc. angeht....jo das waren schon gute 6 Wochen bestimmt.


----------



## csigg (14. März 2010)

hab mir grad letzte woche ne neue Brille gekauft und mich mal wieder mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. 
Ich hab mich wieder für die Kombi Linsen und "normale" Bikebrille entschieden, da hier die Auswahl einfach am größten ist, und ich wenn ich die Brille mal abnehmen will beim bergauffahren oder in der Pause, einfach dennoch was sehe. Ich benutz die Linsen auch nur zum Sport und tat mir am anfang ziemlich schwer bis die dinger mal im auge waren, aber sobald man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, klappt dass wirklich super.
Ist natürlich nur ne möglichkeit wenn man Linsen auch verträgt...


----------



## scylla (14. März 2010)

Ich hatte am Anfang mal harte Linsen versucht, und bin damit auch nach mehreren Wochen überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen. Da dachte ich auch, dass Linsen nix für mich sind. Viel später habe ich dann einen neuen Versuch mit weichen 14-Tages Linsen gewagt und fand die gar nicht mehr schlimm. Zum Sport nehme ich Tageslinsen wegen dem Dreck und weil man die nicht pflegen muss.


----------



## maloh1705 (15. März 2010)

Ich selbst bin Optiker und hab -8 dpt.Und bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach der perfekten Lösung für dieses Problem...Problematisch sind nicht die Fassungen, sondern einfach der momentane Stand der Technik...Gläser haben IMMER Randverzerrungen...und bei diesen Stärken auch noch extrem starke.Bisher konnte ich nur mit Kontaktlinsen bestmöglichst abhilfe schaffen...Geh zum Optiker deines Vertrauens und frag ihn nach kostenlosem Probetragen von Kontaktlinsen...Vielleicht ist bei ihm sowas möglich...Bitte nicht einfach irgendwas im Netz bestellen...Schon die kleinste Ungenauigkeit im Sitz(die du selbst nicht merkst)kann fatale Folgen für deine Hornhaut haben, welche unwiederbringbar sind!
Bei fragen wegen Probetragen mal ne PN an mich!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Ongele (17. März 2010)

Hi,
bin auch Blindfisch...

Habe selber + 6.75 beideseiten und eine zylinder von -4.24.

Habe eine Rudy Project

http://www.rudyproject.de/?m1=2&m2=1&art=Brille&model=Horus

Super zufrieden nach eingewönung.

ca. 350 

bin Clip+Glässer und Brille bei Pro Optik...

Gruß


----------

